# n00b looking for equipment



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm transferring to Colorado State University for the Fall of 2007 semester and am planning on getting a season pass at the slopes. I have always skiied in the past just because i have never wanted to take the time to learn how to snowboard in my few trips, but now that I am going to be going to school in CO, learning to board is one of the first things to do on my list. I was wondering what some decent beginner equipment would be for me? (i.e. what board, etc...)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

best deal right now is go into shops
they usually have last years stuff at half off

what is your weight and foot size


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2007)

KIRKWOOD-$LUT said:


> best deal right now is go into shops
> they usually have last years stuff at half off
> 
> what is your weight and foot size


I'm 5-9, 145#, and wear a 10.5 usually (except in Nike).

Also, anyone know where i can check and see how much season passes cost in Colorado?

Thanks


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

just go to the resorts web sites
i would go 158


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

Best bet for the season pass is to find out which resort is the closest you can ride at, there are alot of resorts in CO so find the one youll be riding at and have a looks for the pass on the website.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2007)

Ah, alright sweet, thanks. I didn't know if maybe there were some passes for an entire area, or at least a lot of it. I think I'm closest to Steamboat Springs.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

JenksBaseball said:


> Ah, alright sweet, thanks. I didn't know if maybe there were some passes for an entire area, or at least a lot of it. I think I'm closest to Steamboat Springs.


steamboat is the sheet!!!!:thumbsup:


----------

